# أريد معلومات عن الرخام الصناعي و الغرانيت الصناعي



## جمال خسرف (13 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
أرجو من اخواني المهندسين تزويدي بمعلومات حول الرخام الصناعي و الغرانيت الصناعي و طرق
التصنيع و المواد الأولية اللازمة


----------



## الجعفرى (31 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

يا اخوة هذا منتدى لتبادل العلم والخبرات لا لعروض العمل وحجب العلم

الى كل من يبخل بالعلم احذر حتى لاتلجم بلجام من نار


الرخام الصناعى عبارة عن

بوليستر : بوليمر يتكون من الأحماض البولي كربوكسيلك – حمض مونو كربوكسيلك – كحولات متعددة الهيدروكيل – كحول أحادي الهيدروكسيل وتكون هذه المجموعات نسبة 98% من المخلوط . 
كوبالت : مادة تضاف إلي البوليستر بنسبة 1% . 
يعتمد المشروع بشكل أساسي علي إنتاج القوالب وتنتج بصفة عامة من المصيص أو الخشب أو الألومنيوم وكذلك الرمل والأسمنت ، وفي العادة ترتبط المواد المستخدمة في عمل القوالب بالعدد المطلوب إنتاجه بالمشروع وهي إما قوالب نصفية عندما يكون النموذج متماثل في الشكل أو قوالب فصوص يضمهم قالب أساسي يغلفهم ولسرعة الإنتاج يفضل عمل أكثر من قالب بما يساعد علي سرعة الإنتاج كما يمكن استعمال القلوب والصب في الفراغ المحيط وفي هذه الحالة يستخدم المخلوط دون إضافة حصوة الرخام . 
يتكون المخلوط من 98% بوليستر ، 1% كوبالت ،1% مصلد ثم يضاف إليهم بعض الصبغات المائية لعمل الملونات المطلوبة كما يمكن إضافة كمية من حصوة الرخام إلي المخلوط بنسبة 60% في حالة المنتجات المصمتة . 
يتم رش القالب أولا من الداخل بمحلول دهني بواسطة مسدس متصل بالكمبرسور لعمل طبقة عازلة حول القالب ولضمان خروج المنتج دون أي عيوب سطحية أو تفتت ثم يصب المخلوط إليه حصوة الرخام في بقية القالب . 
يترك القالب بالمخلوط لمدة 10دقائق ويفضل التريث في فصل المنتج من القالب للتأكد تماما من عملية الجفاف ، ويمكن أن تكون هناك صعوبة في نزع المنتج من القالب لشدة الالتصاق لذلك يصبح ضروريا استعمال عامل مساعد لفك القالب أو فصه عن المنتج وكذلك ترش القوالب ببعض المواد الدهنية لتقليل حالة الالتصاق قبل صب المخلوط . 
يتم تشطيب المنتج عن طريق إزالة الزوائد وإجراء عمليات الترميم للأجزاء المتفتتة ثم التلميع بواسطة فرش التلميع اليدوية أو الآلية . 
عملية تجميع الأجزاء بعضها ببعض يحتاج إلي أساليب مصممة لضمان المتانة وحسن المظهر هذا بالإضافة إلي استخدام البوليستر كمادة لاصقة بين المكونات . 
يتم التغليف بوضع المنتجات الصغيرة داخل علب من الكرتون المضلع ، أما القطع الكبيرة فتغلف من الخارج بواسطة البلاستيك الشفاف مع الاهتمام بتغليف الحواف بشكل جيد حتى لا تتلف أثناء النقل والتخزين . 
مصلد هي مادة تساعد علي سرعة تصلد بعض أنواع الراتنجات التخليفية ويضاف بنسبة 1% ويتم التصلد في الخليط خلال 10دقائق . 
حصوة رخام : كسر رخام يتم طحنة لعمل إضافات إلي الرخام الصناعي . 
صبغات مائية : لعمل مركبات ملونة تتفق وتصميم المنتج من النواحي الجمالية . 
هذا على حد علمى والعلم لله 
الموضوع منقول


----------



## malahy (7 فبراير 2010)

الى الان هذه معلومات غير شافية ولا كافية
ليش ما تمدونا بالمعلومات المهمة؟


----------



## Alaa Mashharawi (8 فبراير 2010)

الاخ الجعفري مشكور علي جهدك


----------



## Alaa Mashharawi (8 فبراير 2010)

الاخ السائل الرخام الصناعي متل ما ذكر الاخ الجعفري واعتقد ما في اشي سهل


----------



## climcom (11 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك على المعلومات 
الله يحفضك ويحفظ اهلك
ارد منك اخي الكريم ماهي المواد التي ترش في القالب قبل صب المنتج


----------



## climcom (11 مارس 2011)

واين تباع المواد الاولية او مركاتها


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (14 مارس 2011)

بوركتم


----------



## محمد الاكرم (14 مارس 2011)

السلام
كتب قد تفيد
http://www.free-ebooks.ws/books.php?id=109805292
http://www.free-ebooks.ws/books.php?id=492534279
http://www.free-ebooks.ws/books.php?id=553424142
http://www.free-ebooks.ws/books.php?id=666574115
http://www.free-ebooks.ws/books.php?id=142013904
http://www.freebookspot.co/Comments.aspx?Element_ID=90725
http://www.freebookspot.co/Comments.aspx?Element_ID=101011
http://ebookee.org/Methods-of-laying-ceramic-tile_1093131.html
وفقكم الله


----------



## hnun75 (23 يونيو 2015)

مجهود مشكور جزاك الله خيرا ونفعك بما علمت به غيرك


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (4 يوليو 2015)

الجعفرى قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> 
> يا اخوة هذا منتدى لتبادل العلم والخبرات لا لعروض العمل وحجب العلم
> 
> ...


الاستاذ الفاضل الجعفري جزاك الله كل خير علي المعلومات القيمه التي ذكرتها و جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (4 يوليو 2015)

malahy قال:


> الى الان هذه معلومات غير شافية ولا كافية
> ليش ما تمدونا بالمعلومات المهمة؟


الاخ الفاضل حدد ماتريد السؤال عنه لقد اجاب الاستاذ الجعفري بصوره عامه للرد علي الاستفسار فان اردت السؤال عن شئ محدد فحدد سؤالك


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (4 يوليو 2015)

Alaa Mashharawi قال:


> الاخ السائل الرخام الصناعي متل ما ذكر الاخ الجعفري واعتقد ما في اشي سهل


سيدي كل شئ في الدنيا سهل بالدراسه و الخبره


----------



## مهاب محمود محمد (3 أكتوبر 2015)

السلام عليكم 
المهندس عثمان منذ فترة وانا احاول ان اصل مركز تدريب او كتب لدراسة تركيب البويات والمواد الديكورية
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (3 أكتوبر 2015)

مهاب محمود محمد قال:


> السلام عليكم
> المهندس عثمان منذ فترة وانا احاول ان اصل مركز تدريب او كتب لدراسة تركيب البويات والمواد الديكورية
> ولكم جزيل الشكر


الاخ العزيز مهاب بالموقع مواضيع كثيره لاساتذتنا في هذا الموضوع و بالتجربه و الاطلاع ستصل لما تريد 
وفقك الله


----------

